# Line: A set of 1LLL algorithms



## Bindedsa (Mar 28, 2015)

I typed up/generated algs for the 1LLL cases in which a 3x1 block is solved. The algs are here. Most are pretty fast and the worst of them are not terrible. I've already learned the ones I did not previously know.


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 28, 2015)

Full 1LLL gogogogo


----------



## Smiles (Mar 28, 2015)

nice!
do you know any other 1LLL subsets?


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 28, 2015)

Smiles said:


> nice!
> do you know any other 1LLL subsets?



I know full ZBLL, Tripod and like ~150 other random cases.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Now generate the set where you have a 1x1x3 block flipped!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 28, 2015)

You're a monster.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 28, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I know full ZBLL, Tripod and like ~150 other random cases.


So you know ~62% of 1LLL? That's bonkers man!


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 28, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> So you know ~62% of 1LLL? That's bonkers man!




Idk if that math is right...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 28, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Idk if that math is right...


I just realized that's excluding mirrors and inverses. But maybe he's good enough to be able to figure them out on the fly.

Anyway, 750+ algs is still impressive.


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 28, 2015)

I wish it was easier to mirror algs; I could maybe execute 20% of my righty algs as lefty ones on the fly if I had to. But then again, I still fail every time I try a lefty Y perm


----------



## Randomno (Mar 28, 2015)

Is there full anti ZBLL anywhere?


----------



## JonathanH (Mar 30, 2015)

This is gonna take a while..


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 30, 2015)

JonathanH said:


> This is gonna take a while..


Yeah.

I have this old txt file I created when I wanted to try to count how many 1LLLs I knew:



Spoiler



R' F2 r U r' F R (OLL)
R' U' R y U' R l U' R' U R'
l U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
B' R' U R U' R' U2 R U B
F R' F' R U' L' U2 R U' R' U2 L
F U' R D R U' R' D' R2 U F'
r U2 R' U' R U' r' (OLL)
R U R' y' U R2 F R F' R
r' U L R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2
F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' F'
F' r U r' U R U2 r' F r U2 R'
F U' R D R U R' D' R2 U F'

OLL 7
r U R' U R U2 R' (OLL)
R' U' F R' F R U' R U R' U R
R U R' U R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
r U r' U R U' M' U' r'
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
F R' F' R U R U2 L' U R' U' L
r' F2 U2 r U' r' F
R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R' U R' U2 R'


OLL 8
r' U' R U' R' U2 r (OLL)
R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R'
R' U' R U' R' M U' R' U r
r' U' R U' R' M U r
F' r U r' U2 R' F2 R
F' r U R' U' L' U2 R U' L U R'
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
R' U2 l U' R U l' R' U R U' R' U2 R


OLL 9
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' (OLL)
R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' U R
L' U' L U r U' r' U' L U F U' L' U L' U L

OLL 10
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' (OLL)
L' U' L U r U' r' L' U' L U F'
R U R' U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R U R U' R'

OLL 11
M R U R' U R U2 R' U M' (OLL)
r' U' R U' R' U2 x U' L U' r' F2 R
r' U' R U' l U' R' U l' U2 r

OLL 12
M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M (OLL)
r U R' U R U2 x' U L' U L U2 L'
r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r'

OLL 13
F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' (OLL)
F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F'
R U' L' U R' U2 L U r U' r' F
R' U2 R U R' U' R l' U' R' U l' U2 R

OLL 14
F' U' r' F r2 U r' U' r' F r (OLL)
F' U' r' F2 r U L' U' L F
L' U R U' L U2 R' U' R' F R F'
R U2 R' U' R U R2 F R F' R U2 R'

OLL 15
r' U' M U' R U r' U r' (OLL)

OLL 16
r U M U R' U' r U' r' (OLL)

OLL 28
ELL (12 Cases)
r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
r' U' R U L U' R' l' U R U R' U' l U 
R l U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' l'
l' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R' U M
l' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 R2
l U' R U2 r' F r U2 R2
R l U2 L' U' L U2 R' U R'
R' l' U2 L U L' U2 R U' R

OLL 29
M U R U R' U' R' F R F' M' (OLL)
r2 D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r
R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R'
F' U' r' F2 r U r' F2 r U F
F R F' r U r' R' U R U' M' U'

OLL 30
M' U' R' U R U' l U' R' U R M R 
R U R2 F' R U R' U' R' U' F R U' R'
r2 D r' U' r D' r2 U r U r'
R' U' R U R' U R f R f' R' U' R
F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F'
x' U' R' U L' U' r R U' R' U M U r

OLL 31
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R (OLL)
B' U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' l U
F R' F' R U R U' R' F R U R' U' R U2 R' U' F'
x R' U' R D' R' U R' U R U' R D
B' U' R' U x' U L U' R U r
M' U r U' r' y' U2 R' U2 R
S R' U' R U l U' R' u
r' U' l' U2 R' U R U2 l U r
F R' F' R U R U R' U' R U' R'
r U2 R' U' R2 U' L' U R' U'
r U2 R' U' R U' r' U r U R' U R U2 r'
R U2 R' U' F' U F U R U2 R'

OLL 32
R U B' U' R' U R B R' (OLL)
F R2 U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R' F'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
r U' r' U r U' r U2 r U r' U2 r U' r' U r U r'
x' R U R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D'
F U R U' F' r U R' U' r'
M U' R' U r y U2 R U2 R'
S R U R' U' R' F R f'
r U l U2 R U' R U2 R' l' U' r'
x' U' R U l' U' R' U' R U R' U R
r' U2 R U R2 U L U' R U
R' U' F U R U' R' F' U' R U' R' U2 R

OLL 33
R U R' U' R' F R F' (OLL)
F R U' R' U R U R' F'
R U R' F' U' F U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
F R U' R' U2 R U R2 F' R U R U' R'
r' U r U r2 D' r U' r' D' R2
r U' r' U' r2 D' r U r' D R2
R U2 R' U' R U' R' r' U2 R U R' U r
R' U2 R U R' U R r U2 R' U' R U' r'
R U R' F' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R
R' U' R B U' R' U' R U l U' R' l' U R
r U M U R' U' R r U' L' U R' U
r' U' M' U' R U R' r' U L U' R U'
r2 D' r U r' D r2 U' r U' r2 U' r2 U r'
r U' r' U' r U r' U2 r' D' r U' r' D r

OLL 34
R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F' (OLL)
R' U' R U y r U R' U' M
R' U' R U' R' U R' U' R U R' F R F' R' F R F' U R'
R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R U R'
R' U2 R B' R' U' R U B U' R' U R

OLL 35
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' (OLL)
F R' F' r U R U' R' U M U2 M' U M 
F' r U R' U' r' F r U' M U2 M' U' M


OLL 37
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (OLL)
F R' F' R U R U' R'
r U R' U r U2 r' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R U R' F'
L' U' L U r U' r2 F r U' L' U L F
l' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 l
L U L' U L U2 x U M U R' U' r U' r'
R' U2 l U' R U l' R' U2 R

OLL 39
r U' r' U' L U F' U' L' (OLL)

OLL 40
R' F R U R' U' F' U R (OLL)

OLL 41
R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' (OLL)
R U R' U R U2 R' B' R' U' R U B
x' R U' R' U R U' R' U x R' U' R U R' U' R
R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' U' F'

OLL 42
R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' (OLL)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R B' R' U' R U B'
R' F R F' R' F R F' R U R' U' R U R'
R' U R U2 R' U' F' U F U R'

OLL 43
R' U' F' U F R (OLL)
R U R' x U' r' U' r U
R U x U' R U l' U' R'
r U' r' U r U' r' U2 r U r' U2 r U r' U r U r' 
r' U2 R U R' U' r U r' U R U' R' U2 r
r U R' U R U2 r' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
F' r' F r F L' U' r2 U r' U' r' F r
l' R' U R' y U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F2
R' U2 R U R' U F R U R' U' F' U R
x D' R' U R' U' R U' R D R' U R
L' U R U' L U2 R' x U' r' U' r U

OLL 44
F U R U' R' F' (OLL)
F R U' R' U2 R U R' F'
R' U F R' F' R U R
F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
r U2 R' U' R U' r' U' r U R' U R U2 r'
r' U' R U' R' U2 r R U R' U R U2 R'
F R U' R' U' R U R2 F' R U R U' R'
R U2 R' U' F U' F' U R U2 R'
x' D R U' R U R' U R' D' R U' R'
F' r' F r F R U2 L' U R' U' L

OLL 45
F R U R' U' F' (OLL)
B' R' U' R U B
F2 R U' R' U R U R2 F' R F'
x' U2 l' U R U' R' U' R l U R' U

OLL 46
R' U' R' F R F' U R (OLL)
R U l U' R' U x U' R'

OLL 47
R' U' l' U R U' R' U R' U' x' U R (OLL)
F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
r' U2 R U R' U r R U R' U R U2 R'

OLL 48
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (OLL)
R U l U' R' U R U' R' x U R'
r U2 R' U' R U' r' R' U' R U' R' U2 R

OLL 49
R B' R2 F R2 B R2 F' R (OLL)
R' U2 R U R' U R F R U R' U' F'
R' u' R U' R U R' u R2 U2 R'
R U' R' U R l U' R' l' U' R U B R'
R' F R' F' R2 U2 x' U' R U R'

OLL 50
r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' (OLL)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' B' R' U' R U B
R u R' U R' U' R u' R2 U2 R
R' U R U' R2 F R2 U R' U' F' R'
l U' R U R' l' U2 F R' F' R

OLL 51
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' (OLL)
B' U' R' U R U' R' U R B
R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R
L' U' L U' r' F2 r S R U R' U' R' F R f'

OLL 52
R U R' U R U' x' U F' U' l' (OLL)
r U2 R' U' R U' r' F R U R' U' F'
R' U2 R2 u R' U R U' R u' R'
R U2 R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R
R' U' x U R' U' R U R' U' l U R
R U x' U' R U R' U' R U l U' R'
R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 R U R' U R U2 R'

OLL 53
r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r (OLL)
r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r
M U M' U' r' U r U r' U' r U' r' U' r
R' U' R U' R' U2 R r' U' R U' R U2 r'
l U' R' U x U2 R2 F R F' R
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U R' U L U' R' U L'

OLL 54
r U R' U R U' R U R U2 r' (OLL)
r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'
M' U' M U r U' r' U' r U r' U r U r'
R U R' U R U2 R' M' U R' U R U2 r'
R' F R F' U2 R l U' R' U l
r' F2 U2 r U' r' F r' F2 U2 r U' r' F
F R' F' R U R U' R' U' R U' L' U R' U' L

OLL 55
l U' F' R' F R2 U R' l' U' R U R'
R' U F U R R2 F' R2 U R' U' R
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 F R' F' R U R U' R'
L' U R U' L U R' U R U R' U' R' F R F'
L U' R' U L' U' R U' F R U' R' U R U R' F'
F U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U F'

OLL 56
F R U R' U' F' r U R' U' r' F R F'
B' R' U' R U B F R F' r U R' U' r'
R' F R U2 R' F' R U F R U R' U F'
r U' r' U2 r U r' F L' U' L U' F
r U r' U R U' R' M U R U2 r'

OLL 57
ELL (8 cases)



Out of date, especially considering I had only recently finished ZBLL and started learning 1LLLs, but that's 200 cases I can knock off once we get the google doc set up and that's already 5%, I can probably easy double this number if I add cases I don't know how to recognize and obviously the tons of cases I have learned since then and then there's a few OLLCP lists that will provide a pretty good number of cases. We might be near 25% excluding ZBLL.

Btw, I'm sure there are tons of mistakes in that list as I made no attempt to check and I'm bad at typing algs.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I have this old txt file I created when I wanted to try to count how many 1LLLs I knew:
> 
> ...



Learn optimal 1LLL then win FMC.


----------



## TDM (Mar 30, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Learn optimal 1LLL then win FMC.


I'm not sure that F2L -> optimal 1lLL would be enough to win FMC sometimes. You'd need to have a very short F2L or be in a competition with not many good FMCers (or both).


----------



## Berd (Mar 30, 2015)

TDM said:


> I'm not sure that F2L -> optimal 1lLL would be enough to win FMC sometimes. You'd need to have a very short F2L or be in a competition with not many good FMCers (or both).


Maybe if you block build f2l?


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> Maybe if you block build f2l?



That's standard FMC method.


----------



## JonathanH (Mar 31, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> but that's 200 cases I can knock off once we get the google doc set up and that's already 5%



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1eHFmH57XdJEd2QAOIARp5Poy1bqI70mIfv8RFBekWms

Still making improvements to the table, figuring out how it's gonna look and so on. I've done about 4% of the algs now lol.


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 2, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I know full ZBLL, Tripod and like ~150 other random cases.



What is tripod? sorry for being a newb lol.

Also how practical is your ZBLL? like can you use it everytime and are you faster than OLL +PLL or not?



Randomno said:


> Is there full anti ZBLL anywhere?



yes I would love to see this made into a beautiful pdf


----------



## cashis (Jun 2, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Is there full anti ZBLL anywhere?



What would this be? Dot OLL?


----------



## TDM (Jun 2, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> What is tripod? sorry for being a newb lol.


When you have a solved 2x2 on U.



cashis said:


> What would this be? Dot OLL?


Yes. Like ZBLL, but you flip all four edges.


----------



## cashis (Jun 2, 2015)

Wonder if you could misorient just your top edges to get an anti ZBLL. just a thought, though I'm sure anti ZBLL algs would be longer than ZBLL (though maybe easier to recognize?) than ZBLL. just thinking out loud 
How much more difficult would this be than regular EO line? And would this be called anti EO?


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 2, 2015)

cashis said:


> Wonder if you could misorient just your top edges to get an anti ZBLL. just a thought, though I'm sure anti ZBLL algs would be longer than ZBLL (though maybe easier to recognize?) than ZBLL. just thinking out loud
> How much more difficult would this be than regular EO line? And would this be called anti EO?



You just do the corresponding flip-all-edges ZBF2L(ZBLS) case to get to the anti-ZBLL.

It's at least 4-5 more moves on average by my estimate based on my ZBF2L algs.


----------



## cashis (Jun 2, 2015)

4Chan said:


> You just do the corresponding flip-all-edges ZBF2L(ZBLS) case to get to the anti-ZBLL.
> 
> It's at least 4-5 more moves on average by my estimate based on my ZBF2L algs.



Oh, lol. Forgot about that, but those 4-5 moves may also be able to be inserted during EO


----------

